# Calling all neutered male GSD owners



## gsdlover91

When did you guys neuter your boys?? Berlins time is coming up fast, he will be 7 months at the end of this month (I swear he was just 9 weeks old yesterday....) I know there is ALOT of personal preference and debate about when to neuter...but just curious as to when others did it. I want him to look masculine, so I am trying to put it off for a bit, but I dont want any of the behaviors (spraying, humping etc) to start. He dominance humps my other dog or little brother (LOL :rofl occasionally, but I have pretty much nipped that in the bud. When are males sexually mature? I do not want him going crazy over females (we have ALOT of dogs in our neighborhood) so ideally, I'd want to neuter him by then. Thanks in advance


----------



## arycrest

If/when I get a male neutered I try to have it done no earlier than 18 months ... I have no maximum age except if there's a retained testicle then my maximum is 24 months.


----------



## Shade

Delgado was neutered at 10 months, my contract with his breeder required by one year old. It wasn't hard keeping him but his drives did peak several times, if you're committed to a LOT of exercise and training it shouldn't be a big issue. They do need a outlet.

Otherwise anytime after 6 months is ok

For maturity most people say two years old for males. As for the "male macho" look - that's more genetics then hormones


----------



## gsdlover91

arycrest said:


> If/when I get a male neutered I try to have it done no earlier than 18 months ... I have no maximum age except if there's a retained testicle then my maximum is 24 months.


The breeder told me told wait until then, I just am not sure I could depending on how he is! But time will tell 



Shade said:


> Delgado was neutered at 10 months, my contract with his breeder required by one year old. It wasn't hard keeping him but his drives did peak several times, if you're committed to a LOT of exercise and training it shouldn't be a big issue. They do need a outlet.
> 
> Otherwise anytime after 6 months is ok
> 
> For maturity most people say two years old for males. As for the "male macho" look - that's more genetics then hormones


Well I mean, the vet said the earlier you do it, it cuts off the testosterone so some of the males end up looking a bit 'girly', if that makes sense. I want him to not be girly! Unless thats a crock of **** with the testosterone, I guess I could neuter him whenever. Berlins drives are peaking right now, he has SOOO much energy. I do take him outside everyday and play fetch, and work with him training wise everyday. I have no plans to do it until probably February, when he'll be about 8 months, but if I am having no issues, I dont mind waiting longer. 


What is the advantages to waiting over a year??


----------



## msvette2u

We did Ruger at something over 1yr. of age, and he doesn't look girly at all.
I think appearance is as much genetic as hormones, since I've seen many intact boys who look feminine. 
Longhaired are going to look feminine anyway, so I don't think it matters a lot?


----------



## Cheerful1

Joey was recently neutered (he's 7 years old). He had an enlarged prostate that the doctor was concerned about.


----------



## Rerun

My now 5 1/2 yr old male GSD I adopted when he was a recently turned 2 yr old and neutered him a few months later.

My now 2 1/2 year old Belgian Malinois I have had since he was 10 wks old and planned to wait until at least 18 months to neuter. However, shortly after he turned a yr old, he began having attitude/attempted dominance issues with other male dogs, including my male GSD mentioned above. Mounting him and the like. I ended up having him neutered at 15 months and the mounting and general attitude that had started to crop up with other male dogs went away quickly. Not all dogs will develop issues, and not all the issues are related to hormones vs training. In this case, it was not a training issue, and the neuter cropped the hormone issue before it developed into an established behavior.

Generally, I'd prefer to wait until 18 months, but I've been in the rescue world so long that I'm used to seeing them speutered young (8 - 10 wks) for adoption purposes, so I don't really have an issue either way.


----------



## meldleistikow

I have never neutered a male German Shepherd before 2 years and never had a problem with marking or humping. I am on my 3rd male and he is 14 months now. We have a small rescue dog that was neutered at 6 months and he likes to hump the other dogs and mark his territory. He even attempted to pee on a man's leg about a month ago. 

Oh, and I don't agree that male long-haired GSDs look girlie


----------



## wolfy dog

Shade said:


> As for the "male macho" look - that's more genetics then hormones


My mutt male looked way more macho-er as an intact 10 month old than in his later years as a neutered male. He lost the macho look unfortunately after neutering.


----------



## wolfy dog

meldleistikow said:


> I have never neutered a male German Shepherd before 2 years and never had a problem with marking or humping.


In the past I allowed humping other dogs because I considered it normal behavior among dogs. My teacher dog showed me that he never allowed it in his presence by the other dogs in our group so I took that lesson from him seriously.
WD only tried it once in the dog park and I immediately removed him for a time out and he hasn't attempted it since.
WD is 11 months old and doing OK; fingers crossed so I can leave him intact.
Working the young males hard throughout their adolescence saves a lot of trouble.


----------



## Good_Karma

The title of this thread could be interpreted two ways lol.

Anyway, we waited until our male was one year old. I think he still has a masculine face/features. We never really had many problems with marking or humping, so I can't say whether the surgery did anything to reduce these behaviors.


----------



## Franksmom

I had Frank neutered at 8 mos. No problems with humping or marking. 
He started having some aggression issues with other intact males when he would see them. Some would say it's a training issue, to me it's a training issue that is driven by the hormones, stop the hormones and the training is easier. 
He will be 3 in April and is starting to fill out real nicely, nobody ever mistakes him for a female so I guess he looks male. His breeder said his father wasn't completely filled out till the age of 4, so he seems to be right on track even though he was neutered at 8 mos.


----------



## msvette2u

> it's a training issue that is driven by the hormones, stop the hormones and the training is easier.


This is the bottom line! I think it takes people who've neutered their bossy, bratty boys to recognize the difference!


----------



## Bear GSD

I neutered Bear at 6 months. My breeder suggested 18months, but I knew that he was going to do occasional doggie day care and boarding and they will not allow intact males beyond 6 months where I live to participate in day care if they are not neutured. The local Humane Society where we took classes also does not allow 
unaltered dogs to take classes after the age of 6 months either.

I personally, if the situation was different would have waited, but I am not unhappy that I did it sooner and IMO Bear looks very masculine if you ask me.


----------



## Stosh

Stosh was neutered at 21 mos. My vet advised me to do it just before 24 mos or not at all. He didn't display any bad boy behaviors so I was tempted not to neuter at all, but since we go to herding trials I thought it was better to be safe than sorry. He still doesn't lift his leg to pee and he's 3 yrs old


----------



## Cassidy's Mom

I had planned to have Keefer neutered sometime after a year old, but no more than 2 years old, with no particular set point within that range. I ended up having it done at 15 months old. I never noticed a change in HIM as he matured, but I was starting to notice that other dogs were reacting to him differently, and I didn't want that to have a negative effect on his behavior. 

We would go to the off leash park every weekend to throw balls for the dogs and let them swim, and he'd always been very social around other dogs. One day he was snarked at by other dogs 4 times, and I know that none of was because of anything he did. One of the times he was charged when he was in the middle of pooping, and another time I know he didn't even see the other dog before it was suddenly in his face. Whether or not it had anything to do with his hormones I can't say for sure, but I was concerned that if if continued he might develop a "get 'em before they get me" mentality, and since he was close enough to a year and a half old I went ahead and made the appointment.


----------



## doggiedad

i've never neutered my dogs and i've never had any
problems with spraying, humping, dominance, etc.


----------



## doggiedad

rotfl!!!



Good_Karma said:


> >>>> The title of this thread could be interpreted two ways lol.<<<<
> 
> Anyway, we waited until our male was one year old. I think he still has a masculine face/features. We never really had many problems with marking or humping, so I can't say whether the surgery did anything to reduce these behaviors.


----------



## GatorBytes

You have to factor health (future) in this too, not just behaviour or "appearances"

Long-Term Health Risks and Benefits Associated with Spay / Neuter in Dogs Dogs Naturally Magazine

Interview w/ Dr. Sue - Cancer Vet
Dr Sue Cancer Vet | Angry Vet

she recommends 
"to neuter males sometime between the ages of eighteen and twenty-four months"

and
Don't Make This Mistake When Scheduling Your Dog's Neutering Procedure


----------



## robk

GatorBytes, are you trying to get this thread locked? Once I tried to bring up scientific research concerning the cons of spay/neuter and the thread was locked immediately.


----------



## msvette2u

GB, that isn't what this thread is about. If you don't have a neutered male, then all your info is just stuff you've dredged up on the 'net, right?


----------



## GatorBytes

robk said:


> GatorBytes, are you trying to get this thread locked? Once I tried to bring up scientific research concerning the cons of spay/neuter and the thread was locked immediately.


NO...how the heck could that happen for providing links about the pro's and cons so the OP can weigh on a decision as opposed to only opinions (and I don't mean the members)....

was it locked b/c an arguement broke out...i've seen that happen


----------



## GatorBytes

msvette2u said:


> GB, that isn't what this thread is about. If you don't have a neutered male, then all your info is just stuff you've dredged up on the 'net, right?


well considering it's a public forum and it says calling all neutered owners...I have a male and he is neutered (at 15 months, would have waited longer, but some vet told me it would reduce his reactivity - nonsense)...I think if she is going to make a decision about altering her dog, the more info she has the better to make the decision....the rest is up to her.

Why can't you stand others presenting a side? Policing others threads is not your responsibility.

Why not just stick to what you have to say and not what I have to say. K?
Cheers


----------



## Hipcheck2012

I adopted my guy at 8.5 months and had him neutered 10 days later... I visited with him for 2 weeks before bringing him home, and during the visits he was too focused on sniffing/licking my neutered lab/shep mix. When I brought him home he immediately started humping my roommates bulldog...

If it weren't for those behaviors I would have liked to have waited until at least a full year, which is my normal "protocol". Two sides to everything-vets will tell you to do it young(this makes their lives easier; less bleeding, quicker heal time..). Breeders say to wait and let them grow/develop. 


Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Gharrissc

My husband and I had a male that we neutered at 3 years old. As far as neutering making training easier, I don't think that's always the case. _*Yes it*_ *can,*but we didn't have any problem with him listening even when he wasn't neutered. I think that just depends on the dog.


----------



## msvette2u

Presenting sides without hype and hysteria would be good, I suspect


----------



## Mary Beth

My Sting, who has never been mistaken for a female, was neutered at 5 months at his vet's recommendation. If I were you, I would talk to your vet about your concerns and go by his/her recommendation.


----------



## msvette2u

Mary Beth said:


> My Sting, who has never been mistaken for a female, was neutered at 5 months at his vet's recommendation. If I were you, I would talk to your vet about your concerns and go by his/her recommendation.


If he's in your avatar, he's very handsome and not "girl like" at all!


----------



## gsdlover91

Thanks for all the replies!



Mary Beth said:


> My Sting, who has never been mistaken for a female, was neutered at 5 months at his vet's recommendation. If I were you, I would talk to your vet about your concerns and go by his/her recommendation.


Definitely doesn't look female, that is good to know that age of neuter has nothing to do with masculinity/femininity. I have discussed with them, and am still undecided, but some time between when the vet wants it done (6mnths) and the breeder (over a year). He won't be getting done this month, so he'll atleast be 7 months or older...



GatorBytes said:


> You have to factor health (future) in this too, not just behaviour or "appearances"
> 
> Long-Term Health Risks and Benefits Associated with Spay / Neuter in Dogs Dogs Naturally Magazine
> 
> Interview w/ Dr. Sue - Cancer Vet
> Dr Sue Cancer Vet | Angry Vet
> 
> she recommends
> "to neuter males sometime between the ages of eighteen and twenty-four months"
> 
> and
> Don't Make This Mistake When Scheduling Your Dog's Neutering Procedure


Thank you GatorBytes, I will check those out. There is so much information in regards to this topic, so any research does help. 



Bear GSD said:


> I neutered Bear at 6 months. My breeder suggested 18months, but I knew that he was going to do occasional doggie day care and boarding and they will not allow intact males beyond 6 months where I live to participate in day care if they are not neutured. The local Humane Society where we took classes also does not allow
> unaltered dogs to take classes after the age of 6 months either.
> 
> I personally, if the situation was different would have waited, but I am not unhappy that I did it sooner and IMO Bear looks very masculine if you ask me.


The doggieday care was something I have been considering once a week or so, I didn't know they required them to be neutered. Good to know! And yes, Bear definitely looks masculine!!  He is so handsome. 



Good_Karma said:


> The title of this thread could be interpreted two ways lol.
> 
> Anyway, we waited until our male was one year old. I think he still has a masculine face/features. We never really had many problems with marking or humping, so I can't say whether the surgery did anything to reduce these behaviors.


Lmfao, definitely had that coming. :rofl: Not looking for neutered owners! lol!!




msvette2u said:


> We did Ruger at something over 1yr. of age, and he doesn't look girly at all.
> I think appearance is as much genetic as hormones, since I've seen many intact boys who look feminine.
> Longhaired are going to look feminine anyway, so I don't think it matters a lot?


I don't think all LC's look feminine! lol. Anyways, I guess it is genetic, luckily Berlins father looks really masculine. 


Well, I guess cutting off the hormones at a young age (6 months) DOES NOT make them look girly. Good to know! Also, it appears that many of those nasty boy habits dont develop, also good to know. So, I guess I will keep him intact for now, and just do it when I feel it is right for him. Hopefully close to a year old or over. Thanks guys


----------



## arycrest

Good_Karma said:


> The title of this thread could be interpreted two ways lol.
> ...


I am so so glad you said this, I thought my mind was in the gutter the first time I saw the title. :blush:


----------



## Mooch

My Hex was neutered at 7 month, I waited that long because he had a retained testicle and it actually did drop - usually I would have had him done earlier but didn't want to go through 2 big surgeries within 2 month (he had elbow surgery at 4 month). When his testicle did show up we decided to neuter him because he had to go under anaesthetic for follow up X-rays anyway  
He was very very sore after the neuter, way more so than my Kelpie cross who was done really early, the vet put it down to his testicle being reasonably large at 7 month so there was more bleeding and bruising.


----------



## GSDGunner

I had Gunner neutered at 13 months. There isn't a darn thing girly about him and he grew (and grew) just fine. 
Oh and as for the humping? Yeah, the neuter didn't stop that. 
He still humps one of my kitties.


----------



## SueDoNimm

Jerry was neutered at age 2.5. If he had been my dog from a puppy, he probably would have been neutered at a younger age since I'd never heard anything about advantages to later neutering until I joined this board.

No one has ever mistaken Jerry for a female. He has a very masculine look. He's also big - 30 inches tall and currently 89 pounds. I've never seen him attempt to hump anything, but his foster said he would try to hump her dog but this was before he was neutered. He does want to mark everything. 

The only issue I've ever had with him is that he does not like intact males. I have no idea if this is from neutering/late neutering, but it is something I have to be mindful of. He gets along with all dogs and just wants to play with them, but he can see an intact male from 100 feet away and immediately get hostile.


----------



## shepherdmom

I had boy littermates. Big one 2nd in from left (Buddy) was neutered young the smaller male 2nd from the right we waited on. Personally I think Buddy has always had the more classic "male" look to him.


----------



## gsdlover91

shepherdmom said:


> I had boy littermates. Big one 2nd in from left (Buddy) was neutered young the smaller male 2nd from the right we waited on. Personally I think Buddy has always had the more classic "male" look to him.


Thanks for the visual! All beautiful dogs  Buddy def does look like a classic male to me, glad that I dispelled that myth about neutering earlier. 



SueDoNimm said:


> The only issue I've ever had with him is that he does not like intact males. I have no idea if this is from neutering/late neutering, but it is something I have to be mindful of. He gets along with all dogs and just wants to play with them, but he can see an intact male from 100 feet away and immediately get hostile.


Maybe he is jealous? Haha, i've read that if you own more than one male, and one is neutered and one is not, the neutered one can get jealous of the other.. 



GSDGunner said:


> I had Gunner neutered at 13 months. There isn't a darn thing girly about him and he grew (and grew) just fine.
> Oh and as for the humping? Yeah, the neuter didn't stop that.
> He still humps one of my kitties.


haha! I can't even picture a big ol GSD humping a little kitty! :wild:


----------



## Jd414

I heard if you neuter early they get taller and never really fill out especially their heads not sure how true that is


Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App


----------



## RocketDog

I waited until about 17 months. I probably would've waited until 2 but he had both testicles retained and honestly, for my schedule it worked better to do it then. I don't see a difference in him at all, honestly. He's exactly the same as he was two months ago.


----------



## shepherdmom

gsdlover91 said:


> Thanks for the visual! All beautiful dogs  Buddy def does look like a classic male to me, glad that I dispelled that myth about neutering earlier.
> 
> Maybe he is jealous? Haha, i've read that if you own more than one male, and one is neutered and one is not, the neutered one can get jealous of the other..


Based on the boys I've had, I'd say that was a myth as well. Buddy the big neutered boy has never been jealous of anything except food. All food belongs to him as far as he is concerned.  He really is the most mellow of shepherds. Very few things phase him.


----------



## SueDoNimm

gsdlover91 said:


> Maybe he is jealous? Haha, i've read that if you own more than one male, and one is neutered and one is not, the neutered one can get jealous of the other..
> 
> 
> :


Maybe. I've read a little about it and it seems that, to dogs, neutered males smell like females and dogs can smell the testosterone. Also, intact dogs have a more cocky attitude that other dogs pick up on. I don't know if any of that is true, but my dog definitely behaves completely different around intact males than he does with females and neutered dogs. I'm going to set up some time with our trainer to see if there is anything we need to do about it. For now I'm just careful about the dogs he's around, but it sucks when the intact dog that roams our park comes up to us and won't go away.



Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App


----------

